# Power steering noise



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've recently noticed a shushing noise when the steering is at full lock. Happens both left and right.

Never heard it before.

Any need to worry?

Richard


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think it's anything to worry about, if it is then I'll worry too as mine does exactly the same. I've always assumed it's just the hydraulic fluid flowing through a pressure release valve (or similar) as there is nowhere else for it to go once the rack has reached its limit.

Phil


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. Power steering pumps are often audible, it doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. Check the fluid though and keep an eye on the level, have it checked if it quickly gets louder, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing at all to worry about, all power steering units do it but ONLY on absolute full lock.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

my BMW does it intermittently - sounds like it's farting! doesn't seem to be a problem otherwise just an annoyance like a squeak....


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the reassurances, I was just concerned as I've never heard this noise since I bought the van in 2011.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thought I would check the fluid level and it was down on the minimum mark.

Could this be the cause of the noise?

Does anyone know the equivalent oil spec for the Tutela oil recommended by Fiat for the X250?

Richard


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't help with the type of fluid but at minimum there is still sufficient to do the job. Compatibility will be easily looked up on Google.

Top it up, having found the right stuff or equivalent, and keep an eye on the level because either it's losing some or it was never properly topped up. Be careful to get the right stuff (known as fluid) because they are not all the same and some are not compatible with others or with the seals etc. in other systems. Alan.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

On our 2008 3.0 Ducato X2/50, I recently checked the ps fluid level and thought it was a tad low. Topped it up according to the Fiat handbook but afterwards on full lock, the steering wheel would pulse in your hands. Removed the amount of fluid I'd put in and all went back to normal.

I re-read the Fiat vehicle owners manual that came with the MH and the instructions are very specific for checking the ps level. On our ps dipstick, there's two marks, one for a cold system and one for a "normal" operating temp level. Fiat also don't say if the dipstick (attached to the cap) has to be screwed in to check the level or merely rested on the top of the ps reservoir. Now that I understand, through experience, how the levels can effect the ps system, I'm back where the levels were before I started fiddling.

HTH.

Edit - I can let you know what fluid we used once we're back home in a few days time.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I checked it cold and the fluid was just wetting the dipstick on the cap.

Let me know what fluid you used.

The noise has only recently started so this is way I thought it might be connected to the low fluid level. Have had a quick look under the van and I can't see any signs of fluid being dropped or on the concrete where it's stored between trips.

Have to have it MoT'd and serviced shortly so will let Essenjay have a look.

Richard


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Richard - the ps fluid I used was from Euro Carparts, "Triple QX, ATF DX III" http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...atic-transmission-fluids/?522776012&0&cc5_869


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most motors I've had seem to do it, so I just back off from full lock, the pump is at full stretch on full lock.


----------

